# Buffalo Wing Bratwurst



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep, that's right, Buffalo Wing Bratwurst. This one's kinda wierd.

I love bratwurst and much of the time use bratwurst seasoning mixes from PS Seasonings instead of mixing my own. Last I counted PS Seasoning had 42 different bratwurst seasoning mixes. They have all the award-winning traditional brat spice mixes and there's some strange ones like Asian Pepper n Pear Bratwurst and Taco Bratwurst. Hey, and who doesn't love Ginger Wasabi Brats?

see: https://www.psseasoning.com/collections/sausage-seasoning

The Buffalo Wing Bratwurst seasoning #280 caught my attention. A lot of my friends and relatives love Buffalo wings so I thought I'd give this one a try.

The PS Buffalo Wing #280-B will do 25 lbs. I'm doing 12.5 lbs for my first try. Mixing 6.5 lbs of chicken breast and thigh meat with 6 lbs of fatty pork butt:


The frosty meat was first ground through a kidney plate. 1/2 of the spice mix bag was mixed with 1 pint of ice water


and added to the meat:


The meat was then ground through a 1/4" plate and stuffed loosely into 32mm hog casings. I ground and stuffed at the same time.


Put a few trial Buffalo Wing brats on the grill and deep fat fried some sweet potatoes:


I'm not a big fan of Buffalo Wings, too spicy for me and they're a mess to eat, but in a sausage form it's not too bad:


I think the next time I'll go with more chicken; say 10lbs of chicken breast meat with 2.5 lbs of pork fat.

Keep yer meat frosty.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Remember the 1st lb is mine.8)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

They look really good!! Dip um in ranch?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> They look really good!! Dip um in ranch?


Got me. I'm not a Buffalo Wing guy. My daughter says dip in blue cheese.

Next time I think I'll do them in 24mm sheep casings.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Wings go in blue cheese.....

The Anchor Bar was a weekly gathering spot during my college days....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Got me*



gdog said:


> Wings go in blue cheese.....
> 
> The Anchor Bar was a weekly gathering spot during my college days....


Thanks, I'm not wing smart. I kinda live a sheltered life.

Uh....I've been to the Buffalo area on a number of occasions for business but never had wings there. Actually I've only had wings once. From what I gather eating Buffalo wings involves consuming large quantities of alcohol and I don't drink.

Hey, I went to college for 2 weeks, 1969. I don't think chickens had wings back then though.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

There is some pretty cool stuff here Goob! https://www.psseasoning.com/collecti...sage-seasoning

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Thanks, I'm not wing smart. I kinda live a sheltered life.
> 
> .


Hey...I understand....it's like I have no clue what the preferred condiments are for balls....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Hey...I understand....it's like I have no clue what the preferred condiments are for balls....


For balls I like ****tail sauce, Ranch dressing or Jergen's Hand Lotion.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Mostly chicken meat this time*

The Buffalo Wing Brats were OK, spicy and kinda "porky".

I made a second batch of Buffalo Wing sausage with the other one-half of the seasoning mix and mostly chicken meat.

spicy:


Stuff loosely and twist into links about 3" long:


Be careful, if overcooked the sausage might be a little crumbly:


I'm not a Buffalo Wing connoisseur so most of the sausage will go out on Santa's sleigh:


*Buffalo Wing Sausage*

*Ingredients:*
11 lbs - chicken breast, boneless, including fat and skin
1.5 lbs - pork fat
1/2 package (11.5 oz) - PS Seasonings Buffalo Wing Bratwurst #280-B seasoning
1 tsp - Mesquite smoke powder
1 tsp - Chipolte Chile powder
1 - 14.5 oz can chicken broth

*Directions:*
· Place broth in freezer to chill.
· Grind meat and fat thru kidney plate. Keep meat frosty.
· Mix seasoning and spices with chilled chicken broth.
· Blend seasonings with frosty meat.
· *I*mmediately grind and stuff into 22-24mm sheep casings using a 1/4" plate.

*Comments: *
Cook on BBQ grill. 
Do not overcook. 
Serve with French fries. 
Dip in Blue Cheese dressing.

Finger-lickin' good:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

2nd darndest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Don't have to cook it on a BBQ grill*

Like any sausage you don't have to cook it on the BBQ grill. Steamed in a pan with a little water works fine.

Don't over cook it.

Use beer with a splash of Frank's Hot Sauce if you have to.

Chicken Buffalo Wing sausages steamed in a fry pan:


Chicken breast meat makes a nice light-colored sausage. The sausage turned out plump and firm with a minimum amount of fat:


It looks pretty but don't let that fool ya, it's spicy hot!

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*hot wing sausage in a blanket*

20 -25 minutes in a 350° oven:


I dipped the spicy sausages in blue cheese dressing:


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the post, I saw that seasoning kit a while back and was thinking about trying it as I like my hot wings. I like hot wings enough to do some smoked almonds in my hot wing sauce. I'll give the sausage a try.

By the way any self respecting hot wing eater uses Blue Cheese dressing for a dipping sauce if they can't handle the heat.:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I'm not a hot wing guy but love almonds*



muddydogs said:


> Thanks for the post, I saw that seasoning kit a while back and was thinking about trying it as I like my hot wings. I like hot wings enough to do some smoked almonds in my hot wing sauce. I'll give the sausage a try.
> 
> By the way any self respecting hot wing eater uses Blue Cheese dressing for a dipping sauce if they can't handle the heat.:mrgreen:
> 
> Ah ha ha hoe hoe hee hee...yeah, that would be me.



Those almonds look tempting. :grin:


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

They turned out great, also made some sweet n salty pecans while I was at it. Fact is it's about time to smoke some more nuts as well as cheese and butter. Wife like the smoked butter so much she instructed me to make sure we have a summer supply before the temp gets too hot to smoke butter.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey Muddy, explain the smoked butter process and temp limitation please. You have my attention haha


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Hey Muddy, explain the smoked butter process and temp limitation please. You have my attention haha


Butter and cheese for that matter needs to be cold smoked at temps under 70 degrees, think how soft a cube of butter gets on the kitchen counter. Once the ambient air temp gets around 70 degrees it's hard to keep the smoker cool enough to smoke butter without it melting, guys use pans of ice in there smokers to keep things cool but it's just way easier to get this kind of smoking done before the warmer temps get here.

I did the mailbox mod on my smoker so I'm able to produce smoke outside my smoker and flow cool smoke into the smoker box with very little heat to smoke cheese, butter and salt. Since I did this mod I have found its my preferred way to add smoke even when smoking at higher temps because I have way more control over the burning pellets. I'll post a couple pics, if you want anymore info let me know and I'll start another thread.

Here is a load of salt on the paper plates, butter behind cheese on second rack then more cheese below.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Dang Goob, almost looks like you know what you're doing!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

muddydogs said:


> Butter and cheese for that matter needs to be cold smoked at temps under 70 degrees, think how soft a cube of butter gets on the kitchen counter. Once the ambient air temp gets around 70 degrees it's hard to keep the smoker cool enough to smoke butter without it melting, guys use pans of ice in there smokers to keep things cool but it's just way easier to get this kind of smoking done before the warmer temps get here.
> 
> I did the mailbox mod on my smoker so I'm able to produce smoke outside my smoker and flow cool smoke into the smoker box with very little heat to smoke cheese, butter and salt. Since I did this mod I have found its my preferred way to add smoke even when smoking at higher temps because I have way more control over the burning pellets. I'll post a couple pics, if you want anymore info let me know and I'll start another thread.
> 
> Here is a load of salt on the paper plates, butter behind cheese on second rack then more cheese below.


That's awesome. I haven't ever heard of that. My smoker is different than yours so doing that mailbox mod would be hard. But now I want to try, but with spring already here I probably need to wait till next year.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

What smoker? You might do a google search on the mail box mods as some smokers with side chip trays are easy to do. We still have a lot of time for cold smoking.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Masterbuilt-Electric-Bullet-Smoker-20078516/206288138

I just started smoking food and got this from Home Depot. Great for the ribs and deer chops I have smoked. But seriously just started two weeks ago and that's all the experience I have haha


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

With the cooler temps we have you might be able to get away with just burning pellets in your masterbuilt and still keep the temp low enough.

Check out these pellet burners, https://www.amazenproducts.com/ I use the tray but others are using the tubes in smokers like yours. A little ice or frozen water bottles work well in your smaller kettle as well.

Cheese and butter are easy, light your pellets, smoke stuff for 4 to 6 hours then let it set in fridge for a couple weeks for the flavor to mellow.


----------

